

Offshore developers: how do you break into U.S. market? - anovikov

The question is in the headline. When you are offshore, you are tied to job sites like www.odesk.com where you have to compete with people from low cost countries like India, which drives rates down, forming a low-cost market of its own (and with these providers frequently scamming their clients, these low costs seem to be justified due to increased risks customers have to carry). Essentially there are no jobs at over $35 an hour or so.<p>Everyone knows that these are below bottom rate on U.S. market, and for someone knowing his job, there must be a way to break in there - i mean both individuals and companies. Who tried? Can you share some of your experience?
======
ra00l
Freelancer/seeking freelancer thread here. I've posted once, and already
talked to someone.

Something that has really worked for me is create a wrapper over a popular JS
component, and sell it(flexigrid-asp.net). It had brought be a couple of
really good clients over time + some extra income.

------
lgieron
I answered a few of posts the in "Who's hiring?" thread, and found a startup
that's been employing me since. It helped that I had a specific niche
experience they we're interested in though.

